# Baked Potato Soup



## luftx (Nov 4, 2009)

As cold weather approaches, this is a favorite among our family and friends:

4 large baking potatoes
2/3 cup oleo
2/3 cup flour
6 cups milk
Â¾ teaspoon salt
Â½ teaspoon pepper
4 chopped green onions
Bac-O’s to taste
1 Â¼ cup shredded Cheddar cheese
8 oz. sour cream

Bake potatoes at 400o until done (about 1 hour).  Cool, peel, and crumble.  Melt oleo in Dutch oven over low heat.  Add flour, stirring until smooth.  Cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.  Gradually add milk.  Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is thinck and bubbly.  Add potatoes, salt, pepper, onions, Bac-O’s, and cheese.  Cook until thoroughly heated.  Stir in sour cream.

Changes that we do:

We use regular bacon, just cut it up small and fry it, along with onions (plain old onions – sautÃ©ed).


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 4, 2009)

ive had that at restaurant  before,but i bet homemade is better:drool:


----------



## luftx (Nov 4, 2009)

I admit, I'm biased, it is good, and all of our friends are constantly wanting us to make it, or the recipe.  It is so good ESPECIALLY when it's cold out!

Robert


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

Question: Wife wants to know- shouldn't that be 6 cups of MILK?


----------



## luftx (Nov 8, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Question: Wife wants to know- shouldn't that be 6 cups of MILK?



AAAAHHHHH!!!!!

I can't believe I put in 6 cups of flour!

I've corrected the recipe to reflect 6 cups of milk!

My apologies!

Robert


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW, Thanks for the correction.  Imagine the outcome had I tried 6 cups of flour...lol.  And i would have.


----------



## luftx (Nov 8, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> WOW, Thanks for the correction.  Imagine the outcome had I tried 6 cups of flour...lol.  And i would have.



No problem, I'm glad that it was discovered.

Robert
aka (The Idiot!)


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

ljlinson1206 said:


> Imagine the outcome had I tried 6 cups of flour...lol.  And i would have.



Mighta been a little hard to stir...  :20:


----------



## luftx (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, the embarrassment!


----------

